# Fruit Fly infestation - help!



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Okay. We're infested. I've never had fruit flies like this. We've got two Terro fruit fly traps up. Hubby made up one last night with ACV. And I've been pouring bleach down the drain nearly every day. Nothing is helping. 

We just moved into this house in mid September and between the fruit flies, the spiders, the sugar ants, the spiders, the crickets, and did I mention the spiders? I'm losing my mind! I've never had bugs like this, ever! "Hey, new people in the house, all you can eat buffet is open!" *waves white flag of surrender*

I'm almost ready to start naming some of these fruit flies. They're practically family members. Yes, I do have some fruit on the counter but the thing is, the demons aren't bothering the fruit. They're on everything ELSE. These are non-fruity fruit flies.

My next step is sticky strips. But seriouslyâ¦ what am I missing? HELP!!!


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

That sounds terrible! When I get fruit flies in the house, I pour some wine (1" or so) into a glass and set it on the counter. The flies are attracted to it and end up floating in the wine. :shrug:


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Have you tried spraying for all the insects that are in the house? Instead of a professional, you could do it yourself. Here is one http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/talstar-talstar-one-p-97.html


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

We've not only sprayed three times, two different sprays, we've put down granules in the yard. Sealed everything we can with caulk or Great Stuff, cleaned, mopped, etc. We can't spray in the house because I have serious chemical sensitivities. 

The house is a log cabin (that's our first problem, lol) and the people who lived her prior were not the most meticulous about cleaning. I kind of feel like the bugs are used to having their way with whatever resident lives here. New sheriff's in town, though, and this girl isn't putting up with the freeloaders.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Just something to think about. A few years back we had a major invasion...like you, nothing worked. As time went on we noticed a HORRIBLE smell coming from the basement. Seems the pipes from the kitchen sink ( including garbage disposal ) had burst. The pipes were covered by a wall and until we pulled the now soaked dry wall off, we had no idea. The bugs had been having a great time in the rotted mess, the pipes and in my sink area.


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh, wow. I really, really, really hope it isn't something like that. We worked for three weeks to get this place ready to go, and the more we worked, it felt like the more we discovered that had gotten wet, mildewed, rotted, etc. Ended up spending quite a bit more than we'd anticipated, all things said and done. So I *think* we got all the dampness taken care of&#8230;. but. 

The flies were actually not as bad today and we thought we were winning finally. Until I found a bag on the other side of the house opposite the kitchen that had two pints of strawberries in it that had gotten tossed on a table about four days ago and forgotten. I sealed that bag up as tight as I could and we got it out of the house. I'm hoping that the majority of the little boogers were in that bag, and the rest will die off before they can spawn. 

And I did order some fly strips from Amazon. Apparently they've discontinued them, so we got some of the last ones Amazon had. Hopefully we won't need them now but if so, we'll have them. If that doesn't work, I'm naming them all Fred.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

A saucer of apple cider vinegar with a few drops of dish soap sitting out will get them. 

The soap breaks the surface tension of the liquid and they land and drown. They are drawn to the vinegar. 

Change it out after a few days, it will be full.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

We've had good luck with minor infestations of fruit flies with the "cone of paper stuck in a canning jar of whatever attracts the fruit flies" method. We baited with ACV and some rotted bananas. It's not instantaneous but if you keep emptying it, more keep flying in.

Don't get discouraged. Bugs get in a rut just like we do. If you've just cleaned the place up and removed their favorite stomping grounds you might just need to wait a little longer till they realize it's not as fun a place as it used to be and move off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Alice Kramden said:


> A saucer of apple cider vinegar with a few drops of dish soap sitting out will get them.
> 
> The soap breaks the surface tension of the liquid and they land and drown. They are drawn to the vinegar.
> 
> Change it out after a few days, it will be full.



This also works with fruit juice...


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Sounds like you need some toads around your house. Lacking that a few chickens would help.

But your doing good. I think things will clear up for you. 

When my son bought this place last year we had a lot of concerns about all the bugs, place had been empty for at least a year. But just living here really changed things.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Two things I've used to trap fruit flies .
A long neck wine bottle. Leave some sweet liquid at the 
bottom . The flies get in and mostly can't fiy out the 
Narrow opening.
Sticky fly strips with attractant. Hang above a baited container
of banana peels or some sweet fruity waste. They'll fly up
after feeding and be stuck. Change the bait daily, so they
won't have viable eggs to hatch.


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, we did the cup of vinegar with dishwashing liquid, and we have fly sticky things coming in from Amazon - only place we could find 'em. We don't drink wine but I can probably find some kind of long-necked bottle that might work. 

I'm feeling a bit yucky this morning so other than to walk into the kitchen to get a bottle of water, I've not assessed the situation. Once I feel better than death warmed over, I'll see how we're doing today.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I use the ACV but I usually cut it 1/2 and 1/2 with water and then stir in just a drop or two of Dawn. I have also noticed that they like wine, so if I have wine around, I'll pour a bit in with the ACV and detergent. This can take a few days but it does work.

As for the spiders and other critters, you can try sprinkling diatomaceous earth around windowsills, doors, and any other place where they seem to be congregating or getting in. It is all natural and will kill anything with a hard exoskeleton (buy food grade, not the stuff for pools). 

When we moved into our house it had been empty for a long time - we did use an exterminator and after a few months the spider activity was noticeably less - the exterminator said that once you move in and move around, the bugs don't like it and leave.

Good luck and I hope tomorrow is bug-less for you


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

I keep forgetting about diatomaceous earth. :facepalm: That's one of the reasons we moved - had no room to organize all my stuff (and I swear, I don't have that much stuff), and I couldn't remember if I had something or not, couldn't find anything&#8230;. I'll put up with bugs for a *short* while to have an organized home again.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

happycat, hope you are feeling better today. I am so glad that you posted this, cause we are having the same problem with fruit flys. I am going to try the ACV and Dawn, right now. Gotta go, see ya'll later. Good luck Happycat!


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks, Chief. Our fly strips came in today. Hubby promptly put one up (he sees NO humor in the situation) and um&#8230; so far not a single casualty. I'm starting to think these are tiny spy fruit flies or genetically engineered flying horses or something (I swear they have a horsy profile.) *facepalm*

Starting to wonder if buckshot might be a solution...


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I put ACV in the bottom of a 2 liter pop bottle, and leave it sit on the counter.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

HappyCat, just had to let you know that I tried the ACV and it worked like a charm. I just put half ACV and half water with three drops of Dawn into a small bowl and left it on the counter close to the tomatoes! TA DA! Those little buggers are dropping like, well, flys! The kitchen smelled like ACV, but that was fine with me. NO MORE FRUIT FLYS! Thanks HTers for another crisis solved!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We've had tons of fruit and veggies sitting around from the garden for processing which brought in the fruit flies. I solved the problem by running the ozone machine for a few hrs one day we left. Caution Ozone will kill all green plants in the house and fish in a fish tank too.


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

I am convinced I have the world's smartest fruit flies. Two Terro traps, two homemade, bleach down the drains (even in the bathroom), a strip hanging RIGHT next to the bananas, and they're still buzzing around. 

Maybe they aren't fruit flies? Seriously, the tiny robots theory is starting to gain validity. I think we're at a stalemate. I guess we're going to dehydrate the bananas, make sure there is NOTHING else at all, whatsoever (so long, fresh fruit) out they can eat, and starve 'em out. ?????


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Spray em with Windex.


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Okay, an update. I *think* the war is over. We watched a video on YouTube by Grant Thompson, "The King of Random," about summer life hacks. He suggested getting a small container, put some fruit in it, cover it with plastic wrap, poke a tiny hole in the middle of the wrap, and wait. I used mushed banana for the fruit. They LOVED it. After a few days, I threw the whole thing out. *happy dance!* 

So that's definitely what I'll plan on trying again if we have another infestation.


----------



## snugglyduckling (Oct 19, 2014)

glad you solved the problem! i tend to leave a small bowl of apple cider vinegar with a couple drips of dish soap in it on the side of the sink most of the time. between the produce and the potted citrus plants we see a few fruit flies in there every so often, and it seems to keep them under wraps.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

I put vinegar, dish soap and vanilla extract in a container and sit it where my problem areas are .


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

By the time you trap them, they have laid 1000 eggs.

Look for 'warm, moist, sticky' places where they are laying eggs.
(trash cans / under the kitchen sink, under/behind dishwasher)
Take away any 'breeding' place by cleaning in places you never thought to clean.

Citrus essential oils (especially lemon) will kill them on the spot.


----------

